# using money in thailand



## xxcctt (Jun 1, 2012)

i will be coming to thailand soon for a months holiday.could someone suggest the best way to exchange money in thailand,travel cheques, prepaid cards or street traders etc.would be most grateful for any advise.

regards keith


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

ATMs are everywhere. Use a credit card (prepaid or otherwise) and don't use ATMs in areas where machine security may be in question.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Some UK debit cards such as those issued by Metro bank are good. Good credit cards are Saga, etc. Go on moneysavingexpert.co.uk and search 'travel money' to find more options. 

As for FX at Thai banks, drafts get better rate than cash; the fees are not too bad; but overall it might depend on the fees charged by your UK bank and how much you have to exchange in Thailand (you are charged approx. £3-4 per draft plus 20p per £200). 

I am so paranoid. I hardly use ATMs and as I live in a small town, some Thai and UK ATM cards are quite a problem to use.


----------

